# Seiko baby tuna...



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Was looking at one of these in Ernest Jones today (price tag of £499) but have seen a lot cheaper online....Yorkshire Watches have it for £324 and on the bay it can be had for £279. The one I was looking at was the SS model (pic below) but if this is a 'Baby' tuna....it's [email protected] he-uge...what does a proper grown up one look like! Anyone got one, and what are they like to wear? I quite liked the one I saw, but not paying the best part of £500 for it.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks good in all SS - I've never been 100% sure of the shrouds when in black, they stand out a bit too much for me. This blends in really nicely :yes:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I too am curious, why is this the baby?

Mayby it is a reference to the price compared to the other?


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Was looking at one of these in Ernest Jones today (price tag of £499) but have seen a lot cheaper online....Yorkshire Watches have it for £324 and on the bay it can be had for £279. The one I was looking at was the SS model (pic below) but if this is a 'Baby' tuna....it's [email protected] he-uge...what does a proper grown up one look like! Anyone got one, and what are they like to wear? I quite liked the one I saw, but not paying the best part of £500 for it.


 Nice, baby is not always baby in size with Seiko.

under £200 at creation :thumbsup: others maybe cheaper still.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Does baby refer to the water resistance? I recently learned that the "mini" Monster is just a 100m version of the 200m rated diver in an almost identical massive case! :laugh:

What's the WR on a standard Tuna? Most seem to be either 300m or 600m if memory serves, if this is 200m then could I be onto something? :wink:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

What is the model name please, I'm starting to like this too much..........but I can't unsee it now, too late!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just looked at Creation watches and found this out. These are both Prospex designated.

The stainless steel 'Baby tuna' (SRP 637K1). Movm't 4R36. 200m WR. 47mm dia, 14mm thick, £194.

[IMG alt="Seiko Prospex "Baby Tuna" Automatic Diver's 200M SRP637K1 SRP637K SRP637 Men's Watch"]http://cdn.creationwatches.com/products/images/SRP637K1.jpg[/IMG]

The stainless steel Prospex Auto diver (SBDC 025) Japan made. Movm't 6R15. 200m WR. 47.5mm dia, 13.12mm thick, £384.










While the baby tuna is slightly less in diameter (0.5mm if that's of any consequence) , it's slightly thicker than the Japan made model. Both autos, both 200m WR. The only cosmetic difference I can see is the shroud on the baby doesn't extend round as far as the one on the Jap model. The crowns apprear to be different too, with the baby having a reeded finish, and the other a knurled finish. The Japanese made one does look reminiscent of the 'Orange monster'....I think it's the black version of the Mk2.

I must say that I prefer the looks of the 'Baby', and the price.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just looked at Creation watches and found this out. These are both Prospex designated.
> 
> The stainless steel 'Baby tuna' (SRP 637K1). Movm't 4R36. 200m WR. 47mm dia, 14mm thick, £194.
> 
> ...


 I too prefer the look of the Baby, it also looks more expensive as it looks like part of the Tuna family whilst the other looks to be an overpriced Monster (though not totally undesirable)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Timez Own said:


> I too prefer the look of the Baby, it also looks more expensive as it looks like part of the Tuna family whilst the other looks to be an overpriced Monster (though not totally undesirable)


 Yes...I made a bit of a boo boo using the monster as a comparison...if you go to the Creation site, there are some other tunas under the babys, which are a better comparison.....though they are all black shrouded. I still prefer the looks of the simple stainless steel baby. If my Premium Bonds pay out this month, I might pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Creation have now got the all SS Baby Tuna back in stock, although the price has gone up to £213....still under half price though....


----------

